# Old motor starter



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Did it go bang?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

seen some antiques before,looked older than dirt. but still clanking along!belive they were GE.get any pics of this old timer?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> I worked on a large turret lathe that had a motor starter made by the Colt firearms company, Any one else see one


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry no pics was on goverment base Pat date was 1917


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

wildleg said:


> pics or it didn't happen


I have seen pics of old colt electrical equipment. One is a switch, courtesy of MDShunk. One is a panel.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i wonder if colt was the predessor to federal


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ampman said:


> i wonder if colt was the predessor to federal


 
Not too sure but we do know one member in here will know the history so just wait until he chime in and give you a answer on that.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

God made man ....Colt made men Equal .




Pete


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

pete87 said:


> God made man ....Colt made men Equal .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it goes, god made man ...sam colt made men equal


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is another Colt electrical product.
http://www.electrical-contractor.ne...ntthread/Board/17/main/17650/type/thread.html


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Once upon a time things were made in the USA and built to last a lifetime.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is another Colt product. 

http://www.electrical-contractor.net/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/152381/45_Caliber_Dishwasher.html


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

So is Federal a derivative of the Federal ammunition company?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

triden said:


> So is Federal a derivative of the Federal ammunition company?


that would be something ammo that did't fire when needed


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

triden said:


> So is Federal a derivative of the Federal ammunition company?


No. Federal Electric Products was from Akron, OH and was a very old company, from the earliest days of the electrical industry. Federal Ammunition was based in Anoka MN. No relation. But Hoffman Enclosures are related to Federal Ammo.. 

Henry Ford was friends and hunting buddies with Charles Horn, the owner of Federal Ammo in Anoka MN. When Ford began having trouble with control switches on his production lines being contaminated with moisture and oil in his factories, Horn suggested he do what one of his engineers had done at the Federal Ammo plant, use the ammo cans designed for WWI machine guns as housings for control switches, because the covers had rubber gaskets that sealed the ammo to protect it from moisture and gun oil. The ammo cans worked so well that after WWI Ford invested with his buddy Horn to build a separate production facility just to make metal boxes like the ammo cans, ie with rubber seals, and they called the new company Hoffman Engineering after the Federal Arms engineer that came up with the idea. Until the 1980s, the Hoffman factory was still at the same secure Federal Ammo factory, which caused problems. For example because of security, only one trucking firm was allowed to take goods out of the plant for shipping, which eventually became a big issue for Hoffman. When Pentair bought Hoffman from Federal Arms, part of the deal was moving the factory out of the secure facility.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*on google search*

parts list

http://www.electrical-contractor.net/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/152381/45_Caliber_Dishwasher.html








[/quote]


----------

